# I think Testosterone saved my life.....



## WeightedDips (May 22, 2021)

I wanted to share my experience with Testosterone Cyp - first cycle ever.

So I've debated whether to take a cycle of Test for the past year. I bought two vials and had them sitting in a cold dark space, waiting for the day. They sat there for months. 

My training was on POINT. My diet was on POINT.  I naturally took myself from 135 to 190 lbs in 3.5 years of hard intense training, 2x a day, every single day in the gym. I don't think I missed but one or two days in 3.5 years, I remember having sick days, feeling like crying, and forcing myself to the gym.

Fast forward, after 3.5 years, my first newborn was on the way. I read some articles about your testosterone tanking for a few months after a new-born. Well mine tanked REAL LOW.  I lost all motivation for the gym. Tried getting up at my normal 3:30 am schedule, and would lay back in the bed and say oh, tomorrow I'll get started again. This went on for 4 months. Over the 4 months, I dropped nearly 15 lbs, felt like absolute garbage, felt weak, embarrassed to even go back to the gym, and drained of energy.

I woke up one day and said I'm tired of looking like this. I'm tired of feeling like this. I can see my body still has the shape, just a loss of mass. I know it's still there. Needless to say, I turned to that syringe and vial in the closet. 

I'm here to say, I don't know if I'm ever coming off of it. .  After a few days, I felt like starting to go to the gym again. By the second week, I'm up at 3 am again, and ready to go to the gym. By third week, I'm in the gym at 3:30 am, going to work, still full of energy, and hitting the gym again in the afternoon. On week 3, I've got over 10 of those 15 lbs back and I'm crushing the weights. I can only imagine by week 6-8. 

I'm pretty sure I was stuck in a ditch. My life was headed down hill. And I'm pretty sure TEST saved me.  I don't know if I'll ever quit. I think I'm going to be a blast and cruise for life.  My life is so much better in only 3 weeks. I'm more productive at work. I'm no longer drained. I have motivation back again. 

Anyone have similar experience?


----------



## Mhenshaw (May 22, 2021)

Good on you, Sir!
I have seen many knowledgable folks say that people should be top of their game, diet dialed in, lifting consistently heavy, before introducing any "supplemental help". And I am sure that for many, maybe most, that is dead on. I also find tgat there is a subset that for whatever reason get stuck, and it is the "supplemental help" that gets them remotivated and out of the rut.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 22, 2021)

Jesus saved me but then he died so I relied on Muhamad but then I found out he was a pedophile so I relied on Buddha and realized that I didn't want to follow a fat bald dead man without a nut filled sack so I started watching Joe Rogan and I am now a better man for it.

Thanks Joe.


----------



## WeightedDips (May 22, 2021)

Mhenshaw said:


> Good on you, Sir!
> I have seen many knowledgable folks say that people should be top of their game, diet dialed in, lifting consistently heavy, before introducing any "supplemental help". And I am sure that for many, maybe most, that is dead on. I also find tgat there is a subset that for whatever reason get stuck, and it is the "supplemental help" that gets them remotivated and out of the rut.




It makes sense in reality that one would wait until their diet and that their program is in check before starting. But as you mentioned, I think I was stuck and it defiantly helped me get back to where I needed to be!


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 23, 2021)

That period between 2014 and 2016 was the worst ever in my life.  I had no energy, was dieting, sleeping 12 to 14 hours per day, and still pushing myself to work out.  My GP said I had clinical depression yet no one could find the reason.  I spent over $10k out of pocket going from specialist to specialist until I found a HRT quack in town.  He got the hypothyroidism and low testosterone correct, but man was his testosterone treatment protocol so 1998.  

At first, I was administered 1 cc of Sustanon along with 100 mg of testosterone propionate to jump start the effects.  I was also prescribed NDT and told to take 1 mg of Anastrozole every Monday after being administered the injection the Friday before.  That actually worked well until he messed me up royally due to a change in my work schedule.  

Rather than get into all that, let's just say getting my thyroid and testosterone protocol dialed in properly has made me feel MUCH better!  I take Cytomel now because my body does absolutely NOTHING with T4.  Further testing revealed that I do not convert T4 which is why NDT was a bad decision by my former doctor.  Again, another long story for another day.

I'm glad it worked for you because it was a life changer for me too.


----------



## Mind2muscle (May 23, 2021)

Good job getting yourself out of that rut.  My worst year was the year of 2020 mostly because of gyms closing and having my second child.  It’s been a struggle.  Recently jumped on TRT at the age of 37 and overall I feel good and I am once again making slow steady progress in the gym.  
How old are you?  Do you know what your test level was prior to starting this cycle?  If not I would probably finish this cycle as originally planned and recover.  Then get your levels checked after a few months to see what your baseline is.  If you’re in your twenties I would try to hold off as long as possible with TRT.  But if your older and your baseline test is low then by all means continue with TRT.  For reference my T level was hovering around 200 the few times I had it checked.  Nothing helped increase it except the TRT.  Also congrats on that significant weight gain over just a few years.  You must have your training and diet in check.


----------



## Jin (May 23, 2021)

Sounds like you were hypogonadal. Did you ever confirm with bloodwork? If you posted that already, forgive me., it’s early.


----------



## WeightedDips (May 23, 2021)

Jin said:


> Sounds like you were hypogonadal. Did you ever confirm with bloodwork? If you posted that already, forgive me., it’s early.



To answer both of you in the same post. I'm 31, and no I haven't had blood work did. I know that's a stupid mistake and I may later, but my schedule has been gym, cut 15 yards a day, gym, sleep for the last few months.  I got in the slump after my daughter was born in January. 
Before that I was 100% every day. Then got in the slump for 3-4 months. Started cycle few weeks ago, now today I feel like I could run a marathon, and I'm right back to my old Lift Numbers, including my deadlift. 

I feel like waking up in the morning and have lots of motivation again, that's for sure. 

It hasn't just effected me in the weight room, but my mood, work, and how I feel through the day.


----------



## CJ (May 24, 2021)

How much ya taking?


----------



## BrotherIron (May 24, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> How much ya taking?



That's what I was wondering too.

As for test being KING... I concur. A low dose of test will always keep me feeling good, young, energetic, etc. I'll never be off it and I'm ok with that seeing as I'm not a spring chicken anymore but sure as hell will keep looking/ feeling like one.


----------

